
Housing transactions geolocalised with price and features in open data (France) - guerby
https://app.dvf.etalab.gouv.fr/
======
guerby
Announce in french: [https://www.service-
public.fr/particuliers/actualites/A13386](https://www.service-
public.fr/particuliers/actualites/A13386)

google translate :
[https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=auto&tl=en&u...](https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=auto&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.service-
public.fr%2Fparticuliers%2Factualites%2FA13386)

I'm curious to know what other countries publish similar data?

